# American Cancer Society Identifies Warning Symptoms For Ovarian Cancer



## SamanthaNY (Jun 19, 2007)

From Consumerist:

The American Cancer Society has agreed upon a list of symptoms that could serve as an early warning sign for ovarian cancer. The symptoms are:


 abdominal pain, bloating

 feeling full quickly when eating

 and feeling a frequent or urgent need to urinate.

Women who experience these symptoms nearly every day for two or three weeks should see a doctor. ABC News medical editor Dr. Tim Johnson says, "If you have all those symptoms together and they're new, that's another big clue," he said. "If they're new symptoms and they're persistent, absolutely talk to your doctor." 

Johnson said women should consider news of the symptoms a heads-up. If the symptoms are new and persistent, neither women nor their doctor should dismiss them.

*"That happens all too often," he said of doctors dismissing symptoms. "More than a third of the time."* *







*emphasis mine

Stay safe, everybody.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 25, 2007)

This post hits close to home for me. While I wasn't diagnosed with ovarian cancer, I was diagnosed with cervical cancer and a small uterine lesion. 

I think a lot of women go undiagnosed for ovarian cancer because they aren't familiar with the symptoms. Ovarian cancer is a silent cancer, sometimes the symptoms aren't there until it's too late.


----------

